# Lactose intolerance



## Guest (Jul 31, 2000)

A lot of these postings indicate that many ibs sufferers are lactose-intolerant. When my son was on a special diet, he was not allowed to drink milk. However, he was allowed to have milk in baked goods, etc., and was allowed to have yogurt because yogurt is heated to a high temperature before the culture is added. Somehow, that heating did something to the milk that the pasteurization did not (temperature difference?) If this exception to milk products holds true for ibs people who are lactose-intolerant, may I suggest you try making yogurt and then making fresh cheese from it? Once you make the yogurt, you line a gravy strainer with a large coffee filter, put some yogurt in, and let it drain. You will get a soft cheese to which you can add fruit, herbs, whatever. It's lovely stuff for toast, or for making spreads when you can't use cream cheese. By the way, if you make your own yogurt, don't bother with a machine. You need a thermometer, non-aluminum bowls and pans, and a styrofoam picnic cooler or thick cardboard box. Just do the first culture in the box...line it with newspapers, put a few jars of hot water in it, put your jars of yogurt in, and cover with more papers and a thick towel. I have made it this way for years and it turns out fine. Sometimes I put homemade raspberry sauce in the bottom of the yogurt jars first, and pour the yogurt in very carefully. When I am really wicked, I put homemade chocolate sauce in the bottom (and suffer after eating it).Judy


----------

